# Can am battery



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Any of the can am guys know if there is supposed to be a hose coming off the overflow on the battery. My battery is leaking acid all over my diff. I was just wondering if there is supposed to be a cap on it or a hose or something

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Both of mine have sealed batteries so dont know, but my guess is you probably filled yours up with water if its vented......lol I know you play in the stuff just from your avatar

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes I think I filled it up with water so every time it gets a lil shaken acidy water drips out and is keeping my diff.from getting stained but its also keeps peeling the paint off my axles. Do you think ot would be ok if I just sealed it or should I run a hose so.it leaks away front the bike

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ submerging a vented acid-filled battery means you're going to be buying a new battery fairly soon anyway, but assuming it has a place for a vent hose to hook-up then yes that would be your best option until then.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------

